# Bristlenose catfish KH levels



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey just wondering what you guys keep your KH at or what the desired levels are for bristlenose because I can't seem to find them anywhere, I can only find GH levels but I don't need that, thanks in advance )


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It typically isn't listed, as the fish is relatively undemanding, and it doesn't seem to matter much.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mine is through the roof. Doesn't seem to bother tank raised BNs.


----------

